# Ate some food and went back to sleep. bad?



## jaredpotts (Feb 28, 2011)

D.T. ate a decent amount of food over 3 to 4 days time when it warmed up. had a good drink or two as well. now has been back in his house for the last three or so days. any danger to the food being in him while he is so lethargic? some said it would rot, but not sure how long that takes. it should warm up to the 70's in a couple days and he will be out again. any input would put my mind at rest


----------



## armandoarturo (Feb 28, 2011)

nah... I dont think so..
mines do that sometimes x)
Actually I found one last week eating all my flowers! .... right now she is back into her hiding place deeply asleep , with her stomach full of my plants and flowers.
Sometimes they even wake up, and poop, and after a while they get back to sleep...
Ive found poops inside their den when I check them during hibernation.
dont worry


----------



## jaredpotts (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks Armandoarturo, helps alot


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2011)

Where do you live armandoarturo?

Its too cold for that where I live up here in North Los Angeles County. If they get up and eat, then I would not let them go back down. I'd bring them indoors under heat lamps if need be. There is a risk of the food rotting in the gut. Most people cut them off of food for two weeks prior to hibernation.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2011)

I believe Armondo is in Mexico.


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I believe Armondo is in Mexico.



What do you think Yvonne? Would you let yours go back into hibernation after coming up and eating during a warm spell?

I'm sure some people do it and get away with it, but I've personally seen cases where they didn't get away with it and found cold, dead torts down in a hole.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2011)

They usually don't eat if they're only coming up for a breather then going back into hibernation. If the tortoise ate, then its up for the duration. I wouldn't *offer* food, but if they eat on their own, well, they've been doing it for a few thousand years, and probably know better than we do what they can handle.


----------



## armandoarturo (Mar 1, 2011)

yup, Im located in the Sonora Desert (Mexico) ..., 
I agree with Yvonne, I let them do what their instict tells them to do, it works for me, and I have never had any problem with this, so far.
Its mostly up to you x)


----------



## Shelly (Mar 2, 2011)

Before I was told it was bad, I would do just the opposite as recommended... I would STUFF my torts with their favorite foods in the last few weeks before hibernation, thinking it would help them through the long winter without food.
I don't recommend it, but I never had any problems.


----------

